# Aus einer JSP zugreifen auf ein Objekt einer anderen JSP



## aldi15 (5. Dez 2007)

Hallo JSP-cracks,
ich habe folgendes Problem: In einer j2ee-Anwendung habe ich 2 jsp's liegen. In der einen erstelle und initialisiere ich ein Objekt einer Java-Klasse. Die andere jsp soll nun genau dieses Objekt auch nutzen können. Wie kann ich die Referenz auf dieses Objekt von der einen jsp an die andere übergeben (bzw. von der einen auf die andere referenzieren)? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das kozeptionell überhaupt möglich ist, da ich nach stundenlangem googeln noch nichts gefunden habe; aber andererseits- warum nicht?
Danke
Albrecht


----------



## maki (5. Dez 2007)

Was du suchst nennt sich "Scope", der Gültigkeitsbereich einer Variablen, möglich sind:
request - Das Objekt gibt es nur während der Requests
page - Das Objekt gibt es nur auf dieser JSP Seite
session - Das Objekt lebt so lonage wie die Session
application - Das Objekt existiert solange wie die Webanwendung

Steht aber auch alles in der JSP Spek.


----------



## aldi15 (6. Dez 2007)

Befasse mich erst seit kurzem mit JSP. Manchmal brauchts da einen Hinweis, wo man nachschauen muss.
Danke 
Albrecht


----------



## ARadauer (6. Dez 2007)

> Steht aber auch alles in der JSP Spek.


und die findet man wo? die meinst du nicht oder? http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/api/index.html


----------



## maki (6. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Steht aber auch alles in der JSP Spek.
> 
> 
> und die findet man wo? die meinst du nicht oder? http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/api/index.html


Nee, das ist die API Doc 

Hier gibt's die JSP Spezifikationen:
http://java.sun.com/products/jsp/reference/api/index.html

Die Servlet 2.3 und die JSP 1.2 Spezifikationen.:
http://www.jcp.org/aboutJava/communityprocess/final/jsr053/



> JSP.2.8.2 Objects and Scopes
> 
> A JSP page can create and/or access some Java objects when processing a
> request. The JSP specification indicates that some objects are created implicitly,
> ...



Nachtrag: Bevor man sich auf JSP stürzt sollte man unbedingt Servlets verstanden haben.
JSPs sind ja nix anderes als Servlets


----------

